

Ask HN: MobileOrg seems to be dead. Why is that and how to possibly revive it - SZJX

MobileOrg is Emacs org mode for mobile. Both MobileOrg applications for Android https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;matburt&#x2F;mobileorg-android and for iOS https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mobileorg&#x2F;mobileorg seem to be quite inactive for a long time(approximately two years counting latest releases and the majority of issues&#x2F;PR). I can&#x27;t even build MobileOrg for Android now because apparently the Gradle version used was way too old and not supported in the current Android Studio, and making changes is tricky. It seems barely credible given how superior org mode is compared with other note-taking solutions out there. Why the lack of interest in these projects? Could it be said that the mobile app community has less of an open-source spirit than other communities? Or do people just generally consider other alternatives to note-taking on mobile more convenient than org mode now? I would like to unify my note-taking experience across all platforms with org mode. But while I can contribute a few pull requests, just by myself I can hardly see enough time&#x2F;energy to implement all the necessary revamps on the MobileOrg project. If one would like to try to revive a seemingly interesting project and call attention to it, what would be a common way to do it.
======
SZJX
So apparently there is an Android application called Orgzly
[http://www.orgzly.com/](http://www.orgzly.com/) They are in beta stage and
are not open source. But it seems to do a decent job so I'll use it at the
moment.

